# What is my enneagram type in your opinioin?



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Go ahead and shoot. If you have read my posts and know at least a little bit about me then let me know your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

In my woefully under-informed opinion, you seem like a 5.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Trope said:


> In my woefully under-informed opinion, you seem like a 5.


any wings perhaps?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Can't say I've paid enough attention (to you or to enneagram) to be particularly insightful, but since you asked, I'll say that I'm leaning towards you being 5w4.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I think your definitely a nine. Not because I looked at your current enneagram type, but because you seem like the type of person that really cares about people in general and tries to keep the peace. Another thing about 9's is they have a sense of stability, which you also seem to have. *roud:*You might even be a 9w7, or even a 9w5, but I'm not sure.*


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *I think your definitely a nine. Not because I looked at your current enneagram type, but because you seem like the type of person that really cares about people in general and tries to keep the peace. Another thing about 9's is they have a sense of stability, which you also seem to have. *roud:*You might even be a 9w7, or even a 9w5, but I'm not sure.*


Like what ya did der Vik. Good wok inuwetin. (Australian accent)


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I see 4.

Fours - the enneagram ...info from the underground


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Like what ya did der Vik. Good wok inuwetin. (Australian accent)


*haha niceee. 
*


> I see 4.
> 
> Fours - the enneagram ...info from the underground


*
Yeah, your right...maybe 9w4, or 4w9...
This is hard. What type do you actually think you are?

Free Enneagram Personality Test

This is the one I took, it was really accurate. Unless your just trying to avoid taking a quiz. 
*


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

He can't be a 9w4 or a 4w9... With nine you can only be a 9w1 or a 9w8. With four you can only be 4w3 or 4w5. Explained better here.

As for what you are... I'm thinking either a four, five, or a nine.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> He can't be a 9w4 or a 4w9... With nine you can only be a 9w1 or a 9w8. With four you can only be 4w3 or 4w5. Explained better here.
> 
> As for what you are... I'm thinking either a four, five, or a nine.


*ohh yeahh. I forgot it worked like that...*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I see Trifix 5w6 4w3 9w1 SP/SO


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

alright so apparently I could be a 1,3,4,5,6,7 or 9.......I'm gonna take that quiz


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Ehh I'm not a four I don't think. A little bit but...not really ringin true for me there.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999*

roud:roud:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Type 1 Perfectionism |||||| 30% Type 2 Helpfulness |||||||||||||||||| 78% Type 3 Image Focus |||||||||||| 46% Type 4 Hypersensitivity |||||||||||| 46% Type 5 Detachment |||||||||||||| 58%  Type 6 Anxiety |||||||||||| 50% Type 7 Adventurousness |||||||||||| 50% Type 8 Aggressiveness |||||||||||| 46% Type 9 Calmness |||||||||||||| 58%



hahah so apparently I am a 2? great...thanks test


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Type 1 Perfectionism |||||| 30% Type 2 Helpfulness |||||||||||||||||| 78% Type 3 Image Focus |||||||||||| 46% Type 4 Hypersensitivity |||||||||||| 46% Type 5 Detachment |||||||||||||| 58% Type 6 Anxiety |||||||||||| 50% Type 7 Adventurousness |||||||||||| 50% Type 8 Aggressiveness |||||||||||| 46% Type 9 Calmness |||||||||||||| 58%
> 
> 
> 
> hahah so apparently I am a 2? great...thanks test


 *It would make sense. Realistically though, you have to decide what type you think you are, no one else can do it for you. You know yourself better than anyone else, and it's not right to have other people tell you who you are. 

(I suck at enneagrams, all I can say is I'm 100% sure I'm a type 1, which is weird for an ENFP.)
*


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> I see Trifix 5w6 4w3 9w1 SP/SO


I may agree with 9w1. I fit into way more than 2 of these in my opinion though.


----------

